# 2015 NBA Draft Thread



## 29380




----------



## RollWithEm

I just can't help but get excited about this Minnesota roster. I would love to see Rubio/Wiggins/Shabazz/Towns/Dieng with LaVine/Bennett/Payne and whatever they can get for Kevin Martin and Pekovic off the bench in the playoffs. That's a fun team.


----------



## Marcus13

Whooo! Let's goooo!!


----------



## Wiz

I am ready!


----------



## Bogg

There's a rumor going around that Boston's sending Jared Sullinger and 16 to Charlotte for 9, but I have no reliable reporter to verify it. If true, I expect Boston to eat a contract or two as well.


----------



## BlakeJesus




----------



## TheAnswer

Man, really hope the Knicks don't fuck this up. Gotta take Mudiay or Russell and no one else should be an option.


----------



## ATLien

Really hope the Knicks do fuck this up.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I like Towns and everything, but I'm not seeing what some others are seeing apparently. I don't think he's even close to what Anthony Davis or Blake Griffin were as far as big guy prospects in recent drafts.

Part of the issue is we've barely seen him play - just over 20 minutes per game with inconsistent touches - and a lot of his workout strengths (like his supposed shooting range) are not things he actually did in those 20 minutes.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> There's a rumor going around that Boston's sending Jared Sullinger and 16 to Charlotte for 9, but I have no reliable reporter to verify it. If true, I expect Boston to eat a contract or two as well.


That seems very possible if Kaminsky is still available at 16.


----------



## HB

Mrs. Thang said:


> I like Towns and everything, but I'm not seeing what some others are seeing apparently. I don't think he's even close to what Anthony Davis or Blake Griffin were as far as big guy prospects in recent drafts.
> 
> Part of the issue is we've barely seen him play - just over 20 minutes per game with inconsistent touches - and a lot of his workout strengths (like his supposed shooting range) are not things he actually did in those 20 minutes.


He can playi nside and out, extremely athletic. Good shot blocker, I mean this is a guy that can go on any team and fit in nicely. Not many flaws there. Okafor is a very nice player as well, but Towns should definitely be number one.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614190356658307072


----------



## roux

Ender said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614190356658307072


Gery Woeful is a moron


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614206014720749570


----------



## MemphisX

Nevermind...thought this was the draft opening.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614206686761332736


----------



## Adam

Let's goooo.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614209268087148544


----------



## Adam

Jay Williams on Jahlil Okafor: "He's still gonna go 2."

5 minutes later: "Nobody said he's going 2."

I should just twitter this shit. They're gonna annoy me all night.


----------



## Drizzy

So pumped.


----------



## R-Star

2 predictions.

1, there will be some fun trades tonight.

2, the Pacers will break my heart with more stupid moves, and I'll freak out about it.


----------



## R-Star

Drizzy said:


> So pumped.


Right there with you bro.


----------



## Drizzy

Wolves on the clock. Get this one over with.


----------



## Bogg

I hope Boston can make something happen tonight, and also that I won't hate that particular happening.


----------



## Adam

Flip is gonna make us wait five minutes? Dick.


----------



## HB

Wolves need to start competing. Way too much talent on that roster. Might need a VET or two to mold them though


----------



## Drizzy

R-Star said:


> Right there with you bro.


:cheers:

Who are you hoping the Pacers land?


----------



## R-Star

Drizzy said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Who are you hoping the Pacers land?


I'd love Turner, Booker, or any of the big names if they fall.

I'd despise trading down a few spots and only getting a second rounder out of it. And I don't want Kaminsky or Payne. Although I've softened a bit on my anti-Payne campaign.


----------



## Drizzy

1st - KAT as expected.


----------



## Pelicans808

I wonder if the Celtics will trade up to pick #3 if the Lakers don't take Okafor.


----------



## hobojoe

Bilas having some fun at his own expense. That was awesome.


----------



## R-Star

I like that Towns seems like a stand up kid. Good for you kid, enjoy this.


----------



## Adam

I'm predicting Russell at #2 . Mitch has played a flawless hand and if he's making a pick now he's gonna take the guy he wants.


----------



## Bogg

I want the Lakers to take Russell just to make things more interesting


----------



## Wiz

1st not surprising.


----------



## Drizzy

That Wolves team is going to be a lot of fun to watch. Good for them.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> I want the Lakers to take Russell just to make things more interesting


I think someone will take Porzingzing early. That will liven the draft up a bit for me.


----------



## HB

Adam said:


> I'm predicting Russell at #2 . Mitch has played a flawless hand and if he's making a pick now he's gonna take the guy he wants.


What difference would it make?

Anyhoo, good pick for the Lakers. But not sure if its the right one. Jahlil is ready to contribute from jump.


----------



## hobojoe

It's Russell!


----------



## Dissonance

Russell #2 to Lakers


----------



## Drizzy

WOW!


----------



## R-Star

@Adam is a god damn genius!


----------



## Bogg

Let's go, now Philly's in an interesting spot


----------



## Adam

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh shit! I called it. Awesome pick. Mitch is so goddamn good.


----------



## Wiz

Honest question to people that know more than me. Does this mean no Cousins for the Lakers?


----------



## Pelicans808

This is where the fun begins.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614217662986633216


----------



## Ron

Hmmmm.

Better get LaMarcus Aldridge now.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614217793488191488


----------



## hobojoe

I think Philly will now see who is willing to give up the farm for Okafor and if they're not happy, they'll take Mudiay.


----------



## HB

Wiz said:


> Honest question to people that know more than me. Does this mean no Cousins for the Lakers?


The Kings weren't going to trade him. Vivek and Divac like him too much


----------



## Bogg

Now show me the Latvian guy!


----------



## Adam

Sixers just got a dream scenario. They either flip this now or later tonight but they have to go Okafor. I doubt they keep him.


----------



## Ron

Wiz said:


> Honest question to people that know more than me. Does this mean no Cousins for the Lakers?


No head cases, please.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> Let's go, now Philly's in an interesting spot


Noel and Okafor is a good pairing of defense and offense.

I wouldn't wait and see on Embiid.


----------



## 29380

Lenny Wilkins comp!!!


----------



## Dissonance

Ron said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Better get LaMarcus Aldridge now.


They must be confident in getting someone upfront.


----------



## Ballscientist

Great pick

Big man won nothing now. Whoever is over 220 pounds won nothing now.


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh. Annoyed, I didn't go with my gut with Russell for the mock. Probably wouldn't have mattered


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614217793488191488


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Russell looks better and better the further you get from watching him play in games. He is not a better player than Okafor.


----------



## HB

Philly should go with a big. The wings on the board right now aren't worth it. Take Okafor, deal with the ramifications afterwards.


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> Philly should go with a big. The wings on the board right now aren't worth it. Take Okafor, deal with the ramifications afterwards.


I'm always a proponent of BPA.


----------



## Pablo5

HB said:


> Philly should go with a big. The wings on the board right now aren't worth it. Take Okafor, deal with the ramifications afterwards.


They need guards!!!


----------



## Drizzy

Okafor to Knicks? Or do the 76ers take him anyways? Who knows with Hinke.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614219100244582400


----------



## HB

Pablo5 said:


> They need guards!!!


Russell wasn't available. Okafor is too good to pass up on


----------



## Drizzy

Okafor it is.


----------



## Dissonance

Okafor to Sixers.

Though still a chance they deal his rights.


----------



## Dissonance

Woj tipping picks on twitter. Hate when NFL draft guys do that.


----------



## R-Star

Mudiay for the Knicks?

Porzinger would be a good pick as well, but man do they need a PG.


----------



## Adam

Knicks pick. This one is the whammy. I think they take Hezonja now and possibly trade him later or they already traded out and Hezonja gets taken. Otherwise it's Mudiay.


----------



## HB

As for the Knicks, they have way too many flaws for one rookie to come in and change things. The sure fire guys are off the board, maybe Prozingis has more of Dirk in him than Skita or even Bargs.


----------



## Ballscientist

don't spoil picks


----------



## Adam

Please just take Mudiay. Don't trade down and take my guy. Damnit Phil.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Okafor is better than all of Philly's big guys. He's the best post scorer to enter the league since Tim Duncan.


----------



## Drizzy

Okafor staying in Philly apparently, at least for now.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> Please just take Mudiay. Don't trade down and take my guy. Damnit Phil.


I hope they do just so the Pacers can't get him.

Kaminsky stinks.


----------



## HB

Mrs. Thang said:


> Okafor is better than all of Philly's big guys. He's the best post scorer to enter the league since Tim Duncan.


Heh I am not even sure if he's a better post scorer than KAT. He's good though


----------



## R-Star

R-Star ****ing called it.


----------



## Adam

LOL the boos. Interesting pick. Did NOT see that coming.


----------



## Dissonance

Knicks select Kristaps Porzingis


----------



## JonMatrix

Porzingis to Knicks haha.


----------



## Pelicans808

Gotta love the Knicks fans in attendance.


----------



## Adam

R-Star had it.

Does Ender approve?


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614222073888681984


----------



## HB

A guy that actually WANTS to play for the Knicks. Whats not to like?


----------



## Dissonance

Adam said:


> R-Star had it.
> 
> Does Ender approve?


In MPT, I saw him post, "ok" to the tipped pick tweet from Woj.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614222282660184064


----------



## AG

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA the Knicks fans reaction is great


----------



## R-Star

Porzingis is a stud down the line. Great pick.


Who the hell do the Magic take though? First trade of the night?


----------



## R-Star

Jalen is such a baby when he's wrong. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Basel

Just left work? We got Russell? Nice.


----------



## Ballscientist

With the fifth pick, the Orlando Magic select Mario Hezonja, Croatia


----------



## R-Star

Can Mario play the 3? Seems more a 2 to me.


----------



## HB

Kings really wanna pacify Cousins it seems. With that said, that's a very good front court they have now.


----------



## Adam

Ugh, I spoiled myself on the 6th pick. Damn MPT thread. Damn Ender.


----------



## R-Star

So Mudiay is the drop this year?

Feel bad for him. Mudiay is my dude.


----------



## R-Star

So Mudiay is the drop this year?

Feel bad for him. Mudiay is my dude.


----------



## Ballscientist

with the No. 6 pick, the Kings will select Wilie Cauley-Stein


----------



## hobojoe

R-Star said:


> Can Mario play the 3? Seems more a 2 to me.


He can't defend either position from what I've seen, but he is 6'8''.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Can Mario play the 3? Seems more a 2 to me.



I don't know a thing about him, but he's pretty tall, no? And he can shoot.


----------



## Adam

HB said:


> Kings really wanna pacify Cousins it seems. With that said, that's a very good front court they have now.


Don't spoil.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> So Mudiay is the drop this year?
> 
> Feel bad for him. Mudiay is my dude.


I bet Denver takes him 7.
@Basel can you temp ban Ballscientist. He's just spoiling.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> So Mudiay is the drop this year?
> 
> Feel bad for him. Mudiay is my dude.



Eh, even if he gets picked 6th, 7th or 8th it's not bad. A lot of mocks I saw that didn't have him in the top 5.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> I bet Denver takes him 7.
> 
> @Basel can you temp ban Ballscientist. He's just spoiling.


Denver a 7 and trading Lawson is my guess as well. Great minds....


----------



## Basel

Guys, use spoiler tags if you're going to use them.


----------



## Drizzy

WCS goes 6th. This draft is crazy.


----------



## Adam

I'm happy for WCS that he went here. Somebody tried to smear him to get him to slide to them but it didn't work.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I hate how some of these news sources are breaking the picks before the announcement on TV.

Its like a race to report it first


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614223449972711424


----------



## Ballscientist

STOP FUCKING TIPPING PICKS


----------



## Adam

@Basel @Dissonance Can you fucking ban Ballscientist already? We've had this argument in past years, people don't want the pick to be spoiled before the commissioner anounces it.

I'm guessing he's spoiling #7 because he has spoiled like 4 picks already.


----------



## Drizzy

Can someone ban BS? Stop fucking spoiling the picks.


----------



## R-Star

I was going to guess for WCS but thought it was too much off the board.

He's a mix of Noah without the passing and the brain of JaVale.


----------



## Basel

Adam said:


> @Basel @Dissonance Can you fucking ban Ballscientist already? We've had this argument in past years, people don't want the pick to be spoiled before the commissioner anounces it.
> 
> I'm guessing he's spoiling #7 because he has spoiled like 4 picks already.



I can't ban him for posting picks. But I can ask him not to.


----------



## R-Star

Ballscientist said:


> STOP FUCKING TIPPING PICKS


One more of these and I'll have you banned.

You're you, I'm me. Don't forget that.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I can't ban him for posting picks. But I can ask him not to.


Yea you can.


----------



## Pablo5

These idiots are spoiling the picks time to turn off my computer


----------



## Adam

Are you kidding me? We've had a policy in the past where we don't spoil picks before they're announced. Why are we even posting here then?


----------



## Dissonance

I'll suspend him for the night.


----------



## Drizzy

Man, Winslow down to 8.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> I'll suspend him for the night.



Boom.


----------



## Drizzy

Dissonance said:


> I'll suspend him for the night.


Nice.


----------



## R-Star

Mudiay is going to make em pay for passing on him.

Although Denvers future is junk right now. 


Hope the Pacers can somehow land Lawson.


----------



## AG

I'm hoping the Suns trade up for Winslow


----------



## HB

LOL at spoilers because of a delayed telecast. Your beef should be with Woj. Seriously what does it matter how you get the news? This ain't no movie


----------



## Basel

Drizzy said:


> Man, Winslow down to 8.



Interested in where here, Stanley, Frank and Booker go.


----------



## Adam

Interesting pick at #8 . Obvious choices are Stanley Johnson or Winslow.

I don't think Winslow's slide is done. I think Pistons go Johnson or outside chance they go Booker.


----------



## R-Star

Dissonance said:


> I'll suspend him for the night.


Least someone around here is a god damn gangster....


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> Mudiay is going to make em pay for passing on him.
> 
> Although Denvers future is junk right now.
> 
> 
> Hope the Pacers can somehow land Lawson.


I agree. Only wings I like in this draft are Hezonja, Mudiay, and Russell. Other than them I'd go big, but Mudiay is nice.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Least someone around here is a god damn gangster....



Ouch.


----------



## R-Star

HB said:


> LOL at spoilers because of a delayed telecast. Your beef should be with Woj. Seriously what does it matter how you get the news? This ain't no movie


I'll punch you in the neck until you leave again.

I'm watching TV. Just because you're sitting on twitter like an idiot doesn't mean I am.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Winslow is like a 3x better player than Stanley Johnson. Johnson is this year's Vonleh/Levine. He has good attributes but he's not even close to a good player.


----------



## Adam

Mrs. Thang said:


> Winslow is like a 3x better player than Stanley Johnson. Johnson is this year's Vonleh/Levine. He has good attributes but he's not even close to a good player.


I agree with you 100%. Nothing worries me more than the Heat taking Johnson.

Edit: I don't even agree with you. I don't even think he has good attributes. He's a 6' 5" SF. Do not want.


----------



## Drizzy

:laugh: First pick I have gotten right since #1 .


----------



## Dissonance

Johnson to Pistons.


----------



## R-Star

Johnson over Carl Winslow?

Suprising. Although I love Johnson and I think he's a great pick and will excel in Detroit.


----------



## Basel

Pistons take Johnson.


----------



## 29380

Johnson over Winslow not surprising


----------



## AG

Come on Suns, trade up for Winslow now


----------



## Basel

I'm listening on radio and they're spoiling it there, too.


----------



## hobojoe

Mrs. Thang said:


> Winslow is like a 3x better player than Stanley Johnson. Johnson is this year's Vonleh/Levine. He has good attributes but he's not even close to a good player.


Agreed, except I'm not sure why you included LaVine in that group. He just turned 20 and put up 20/7 for the last month of the season when he was getting the PT.


----------



## Drizzy

Johnson says he is the best player in the draft.


----------



## Adam

B-booker...? I don't even know. Who can even predict the Hornets?

Fuck it, I'll predict Winslow. Best available.


----------



## Kreutz35

Winslow sliding


----------



## HB

Looks like Lawson's days are numbered


----------



## Dissonance

His mom sounds like Avery Johnson or just me?


----------



## Basel

Drizzy said:


> Johnson says he is the best player in the draft.



That's how every one of them should feel.


----------



## Adam

#Amptidextrous . -_-


----------



## R-Star

Just 2 picks until the Pacers do something like pair the 11th with Hibbert in a salary dump or something ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Ballscientist

nobody believes that Winslow can shoot.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

hobojoe said:


> Agreed, except I'm not sure why you included LaVine in that group. He just turned 20 and put up 20/7 for the last month of the season when he was getting the PT.


And didn't they lose like every game?


----------



## 29380

Jordan :nonono:


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> Just 2 picks until the Pacers do something like pair the 11th with Hibbert in a salary dump or something ****ing ridiculous.


I have my contingency teams in place (in the event of a pick + salary dump to re-sign Wade).


----------



## Adam

I hate you so much Jordan.


----------



## Dissonance

Jordan doing Jordan like GM things.


----------



## hobojoe

Mrs. Thang said:


> And didn't they lose like every game?


Because 20-year-olds who can't put a team on their back and win games in their first month in the starting lineup "aren't close to good players"?


----------



## Drizzy

Kaminsky! Got that one too. Winslow continues to slip...


----------



## AG

Damn, I don't think Pat Riley will pass on Winslow


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Someone pick Winslow so my hopes of him dropping to the Thunder can die already. He is getting too close.


----------



## Basel

Wow. Kaminsky to the Hornets.


----------



## Pelicans808

Frank The Tank just got the kiss of death. If Jordan likes you, you're doomed.


----------



## R-Star

Hahahahahahah

Hilarious @Adam

I think you'll end up being far more happy with Winslow.


----------



## hobojoe

So, who's taking a flyer on Cody Zeller?


----------



## Adam

Gimme Turner.

Fuck you Jordan.


----------



## Basel

Hearing there may be a trade involving Boston and Charlotte with the Kaminsky pick.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> Hahahahahahah
> 
> Hilarious @Adam
> 
> I think you'll end up being far more happy with Winslow.


I hope so man. But for tonight I'm sad.

Fuck you Jordan. Probably waddled in off the golf course and just picked the first guy he saw.


----------



## Basel

Wherever Winslow end up, he'll have a big chip on his shoulder.


----------



## R-Star

This makes sense. There's been a ton of great players who slip to 10 and then make teams pay. Off the top of my head Pierce, Butler(?), George, etc.


----------



## Adam

Do not be shocked if the Heat take Oubre. I'd guess this pick is Winslow or Turner. Outside shot of Oubre.


----------



## Jamel Irief

LMAO at the geeks @Dissonance, @Adam and @Basel whining about "spoiling" picks. Does it feel different to hear Adam Silver say it versus Ballscientist?


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Love the Kaminski pick. He's the best player in the building right now.


----------



## Dissonance

Winslow's slide ends to Heat.


----------



## Drizzy

Winslow to Miami.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Welp, there he goes finally


----------



## R-Star

I want Turner, but would be happy with Booker as well. 


Watch us take Payne.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Win with Winslow.


----------



## Dissonance

Jamel Irief said:


> LMAO at the geeks @Dissonance, @Adam and @Basel whining about "spoiling" picks. Does it feel different to hear Adam Silver say it versus Ballscientist?


Yes. You can shut up now.


----------



## Jamel Irief

HB said:


> LOL at spoilers because of a delayed telecast. Your beef should be with Woj. Seriously what does it matter how you get the news? This ain't no movie


Weird HB is the voice of logic. I bet HB gets more pussy than Adam, Dissonance and Basel combined.


----------



## AG

Riley is too smart to pass on Winslow


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> LMAO at the geeks @Dissonance, @Adam and @Basel whining about "spoiling" picks. Does it feel different to hear Adam Silver say it versus Ballscientist?


Yes?

I'm watching, enjoying a beer and talking to my wife.

Why waste the time watching? Why not just wait and check in 2 hours to see who was drafted.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dissonance said:


> Yes. You can shut up now.


Will you ban me for the night?


----------



## Dissonance

And more than just us 3 who didn't want them spoiled.


----------



## stl775

Turner is gonna be great I think.


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> Love the Kaminski pick. He's the best player in the building right now.


You're kidding right? Kaminski is going to be a fringe player in the NBA.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Yes?
> 
> I'm watching, enjoying a beer and talking to my wife.
> 
> Why waste the time watching? Why not just wait and check in 2 hours to see who was drafted.


Im not watching. I just logged in right now to see who's been picked so far. Im reading this thread and have nba.com up.

Watching the draft became less fun the more they had "personalities" there over people like Bilas, Collins, and Franshela(?) that actually provide insight.


----------



## Adam

Jamel Irief said:


> LMAO at the geeks @Dissonance, @Adam and @Basel whining about "spoiling" picks. Does it feel different to hear Adam Silver say it versus Ballscientist?


Just a couple years ago you were there with us complaining about Dissonance posting tweets before David Stern spoke.

You aren't obligated to post with us "geeks." Go make a spoiler thread and post your twatter shit there.

#WeWarriors


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Will you ban me for the night?


Keep it up and I'll push that they do. 

You've been sulking around the forum for like 3 days now. Quit acting like a bitch.


----------



## R-Star

YEA! DON'T ****ING! TRADE IT!


----------



## Adam

I wanted Turner for Miami. Good pick for Indy.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> LMAO at the geeks @Dissonance, @Adam and @Basel whining about "spoiling" picks. Does it feel different to hear Adam Silver say it versus Ballscientist?



I wasn't whining about it. I said I wasn't going to ban him. Just more exciting seeing it announced live vs. reading it. Ultimately not a big deal to me.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Adam said:


> Just a couple years ago you were there with us complaining about Dissonance posting tweets before David Stern spoke.
> 
> You aren't obligated to post with us "geeks." Go make a spoiler thread and post your twatter shit there.
> 
> #WeWarriors


Wasn't me, you fucking liar. I l didn't even know twatter spoilers was a thing.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> I wanted Turner for Miami. Good pick for Indy.


Hibbert seems good as gone though, along with West.

Sad day for R-Star.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Wasn't me, you fucking liar.


I vividly remember you saying you didn't want picks spoiled a couple years back, bro. I remember because I agreed with you.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

OKC typically picks guys way outside the mock draft circuit predictions, but it's looking like Cameron Payne is the guy, like has been predicted for 6 weeks.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> I wasn't whining about it. I said I wasn't going to ban him. Just more exciting seeing it announced live vs. reading it. Ultimately not a big deal to me.


Good point. Adam Silver does have a captivating way of speaking.


----------



## Basel

I think Booker would be a good pick for OKC if he lands there.


----------



## Dissonance

Heh. I don't even remember posting them few yrs back.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I vividly remember you saying you didn't want picks spoiled a couple years back, bro. I remember because I agreed with you.


No you, don't. Finding out who is getting drafted 20 seconds before they get drafted isn't appealing to me but also doesnt ruin my day in any single way. If I found watching live draft picks exciting I would actually be watching the draft.


----------



## AG

I want Booker


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Good point. Adam Silver does have a captivating way of speaking.



More captivating than BS posting it. BS wasn't even posting in his unique way. That was disappointing.


----------



## Adam

Sir Patchwork said:


> OKC typically picks guys way outside the mock draft circuit predictions, but it's looking like Cameron Payne is the guy, like has been predicted for 6 weeks.


They love those project, a year or two away guys. Maybe Oubre?


----------



## Mrs. Thang

R-Star said:


> You're kidding right? Kaminski is going to be a fringe player in the NBA.


Now as in today, Kaminski is the best player. Tallest player in the draft, top 5 shooter, 2nd best post game, high basketball IQ. What's not to love?

I love Winslow to Miami as well. He's have been top 5 if the draft was held a week after the season ended. All these workouts make people forget which players are just better than other players. Stanley Johnson going higher than Winslow is a total embarrassment.

(Sorry, but I hate Myles Turner as wel. Did you watch him at all this year? He completely sucked.)


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> No you, don't. Finding out who is getting drafted 20 seconds before they get drafted isn't appealing to me but also doesnt ruin my day in any single way. If I found watching live draft picks exiting I would actually be watching the draft.


Yea skippy I do. Because you said it.


----------



## scdn

Sports are meant to be enjoyed live. What if someone tweeted the final score of a game before it was finished on TV?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614233610325876736


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> Now as in today, Kaminski is the best player. Tallest player in the draft, top 5 shooter, 2nd best post game, high basketball IQ. What's not to love?
> 
> I love Winslow to Miami as well. He's have been top 5 if the draft was held a week after the season ended. All these workout make people forget which players are just better than other better players. Stanley Johnson going higher than Winslow is a tota embarrassment.
> 
> (Sorry, but I hate Myles Turner as wel. Did you watch him at all this year? He completely sucked.)


What's not to love? He plays absolutely no defense. He's a worse defender than Okafor.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Yea skippy I do. Because you said it.



Find it and end the argument or you guys will keep going at it.


----------



## Adam

Suns should take Portis.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Adam said:


> They love those project, a year or two away guys. Maybe Oubre?


That would be surprising, which wouldn't surprise me. Presti took McGary last year about 12 spots higher than he was projected.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> They love those project, a year or two away guys. Maybe Oubre?


I think they're set on Payne. I'd be surprised if they didn't pick him.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Yea skippy I do. Because you said it.


As you proved your memory is shit. Pacers fans on this site didn't want Vogel fired right?


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Find it and end the argument or you guys will keep going at it.


I'm on a tablet. No.

Adam and I said he said it. He said it.

Hell, he knows he said it. He's just being a whinny pussy these past few days.


----------



## Adam

Leave Heather alone, John!


----------



## AG

Adam said:


> Suns should take Portis.


I wouldn't mind, but I prefer Booker


----------



## Basel

Just realized Cedric Ceballos is who I'm listening to on the radio.


----------



## Jamel Irief

scdn said:


> Sports are meant to be enjoyed live. What if someone tweeted the final score of a game before it was finished on TV?


Do you know what sports is? Guys in suits talking with a guy at the podium is not a competition. Whose winning this game? 

Just admit getting angry at draft spoilers is highly geeky, it's ok. I do geeky things too. This month in my mortgage payment more money went to the principle than interest and I got excited. Thats highly geeky.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> As you proved your memory is shit. Pacers fans on this site didn't want Vogel fired right?


No. They didn't. We've been over this. A few guys complained, you acted like there was a rabbid campaign to get rid of him.


Look Cindy, calm the **** down. Clearly something bad happened in your life this week and I'm sorry, but if you think you're going to come at me hard and I'm not going to smack your stupid face because of our internet bromance, you're wrong.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I'm on a tablet. No.
> 
> Adam and I said he said it. He said it.
> 
> Hell, he knows he said it. He's just being a whinny pussy these past few days.


Because the Lakers suck? You said I was a dick and now Im a pussy. How long until Im a asshole?

If you prove I said it I'll send you $500.


----------



## Basel

I want to see some trades.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> No. They didn't. We've been over this. A few guys complained, you acted like there was a rabbid campaign to get rid of him.
> 
> 
> Look Cindy, calm the **** down. Clearly something bad happened in your life this week and I'm sorry, but if you think you're going to come at me hard and I'm not going to smack your stupid face because of our internet bromance, you're wrong.


Nope, I said Pacers fans wanted Vogel fired. They did. I didn't speak as dramatically as you do.

Now take your asterisks fuck off and go back to your shithole canada life.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> No. They didn't. We've been over this. A few guys complained, you acted like there was a rabbid campaign to get rid of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Cindy, calm the **** down. Clearly something bad happened in your life this week and I'm sorry, but if you think you're going to come at me hard and I'm not going to smack your stupid face because of our internet bromance, you're wrong.



Dr. Cox? Is that you?


----------



## Dissonance

Suns take Devin Booker. I like it (from what I do know)


----------



## R-Star

Booker is a guy who's going to be viewed as a steal.


----------



## HB

Jamel Irief said:


> Weird HB is the voice of logic. I bet HB gets more pussy than Adam, Dissonance and Basel combined.


HB is much older now. Heck should even change that username


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> Suns take Devin Booker. I like it (from what I do know)



I've heard a few "experts" say he's the best shooter in the draft.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Because the Lakers suck? You said I was a dick and now Im a pussy. How long until Im a asshole?
> 
> If you prove I said it I'll send you $500.


Said what? Complained about spoiling draft picks?

If it's about that Cousins stuff, just send me the $500.


----------



## Kreutz35

Basel said:


> Dr. Cox? Is that you?


That was a very Coxian thing to say. And yes, that was the adjective version of Cox.


----------



## Basel

I feel like depending on where he goes, Sam Dekker could be a steal.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Basel said:


> I've heard a few "experts" say he's the best shooter in the draft.


They've said that about 4 players so far.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Nope, I said Pacers fans wanted Vogel fired. They did. I didn't speak as dramatically as you do.
> 
> Now take your asterisks fuck off and go back to your shithole canada life.


It's like 30 centigoogs right now up here. That's like 110 Fahrenhoots, brah.


----------



## scdn

Jamel Irief said:


> Do you know what sports is? Guys in suits talking with a guy at the podium is not a competition. Whose winning this game?
> 
> Just admit getting angry at draft spoilers is highly geeky, it's ok. I do geeky things too. This month in my mortgage payment more money went to the principle than interest and I got excited. Thats highly geeky.


Do you know how to calculate mortgage amortization? You could have easily predicted when that would happen and see it coming. I could have tweeted for you when it would happen.


----------



## Basel

Sir Patchwork said:


> They've said that about 4 players so far.



Ha, sounds about right.


----------



## Bogg

Basel said:


> I feel like depending on where he goes, Sam Dekker could be a steal.


He'll go to Boston, and I'll hate it.


----------



## Bogg

Jamel Irief said:


> Do you know what sports is? Guys in suits talking with a guy at the podium is not a competition. Whose winning this game?
> 
> Just admit getting angry at draft spoilers is highly geeky, it's ok. I do geeky things too. This month in my mortgage payment more money went to the principle than interest and I got excited. Thats highly geeky.


Oooooh! That _is_ an exciting tipping point.


----------



## HB

Dekker is overrated


----------



## Basel

Payne to the Thunder.


----------



## Adam

Bogg said:


> He'll go to Boston, and I'll hate it.


Is Kaminsky going to Boston? Have you heard anything?


----------



## 29380

Cam Payne is fun


----------



## Floods

Well that interview wasn't cringey as shit...


----------



## Bogg

Adam said:


> Is Kaminsky going to Boston? Have you heard anything?


We already have Kelly Olynyk, thank you very much.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614239771154477056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614240075254222848


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Not sure how much PT Payne will get this year behind Westbrook and Augustine, but he looks promising.


----------



## R-Star

Oubre.


----------



## Floods

That quaff is worse than AD's unibrow.


----------



## R-Star

YAY! I've been right like 20% of the time.


----------



## Bogg

Damn. Here comes Dekker.....


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614241302624997376


----------



## Mrs. Thang

R-Star said:


> What's not to love? He plays absolutely no defense. He's a worse defender than Okafor.


He's assumed to be a bad defender because he's white and goofy. He's not great and he'll never be a shot blocker, but lots of good big guys in the NBA are not rim protectors and he's no worse than the other talented scorers in that group. He's not long but he has very good hands and was able to routinely pick guards and get poke-aways defending the pick and roll.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Jeff Goodman bothers me


----------



## Drizzy

Wow @ the stuff Oubre just said.


----------



## Adam

Drizzy said:


> Wow @ the stuff Oubre just said.


"I'm a jewel..."

:nono:


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614242103355293696


----------



## HB

Adam said:


> "I'm a jewel..."
> 
> :nono:


Sure dressed like one lol


----------



## 29380

Wow


----------



## HB

This is the LOL pick


----------



## Basel

Finally watching on TV.


----------



## Bogg

I hope this pick gets traded


----------



## Bogg

Wow. Rozier?


----------



## Basel

Who the hell is Terry Rozier?


----------



## 29380

Draft is getting weird


----------



## Adam

Wow. Rozier that high.


----------



## Floods

What the shit? Don't we have enough guards?


----------



## Bogg

I'm really hoping that's part of a trade package for Nerlens Noel.........


----------



## HB

He was a second rounder lol and Jalen just compared him to Eric Bledsoe. I actually laughed out loud


----------



## Basel

Finally home for this.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Terry Rozier is Rondo without the passing.


----------



## HB

Jerian Grant is still on the board.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

HB said:


> He was a second rounder lol and Jalen just compared him to Eric Bledsoe. I actually laughed out loud


His comparisons have been horrible.


----------



## Bogg

Don't like it. Don't like it one bit.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614244023285469184


----------



## 29380

Future 6th man of the year candidate


----------



## hobojoe

Sir Patchwork said:


> His comparisons have been horrible.


Yeah, the coverage has been terrible as a whole IMO. Jay Williams is useless.


----------



## Jamel Irief

scdn said:


> Do you know how to calculate mortgage amortization? You could have easily predicted when that would happen and see it coming. I could have tweeted for you when it would happen.


I have my 30 years of payments already calculated for me when I took out the mortgage. However I periodically throw down a couple extra g's on my mortgage (I fucking hate debt, even when the asset appreciates 10x more than the interest payment) when I get a surplus, so it wasn't predictatable.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

What the hell is happening


----------



## Sir Patchwork

hobojoe said:


> Yeah, the coverage has been terrible as a whole IMO. Jay Williams is useless.


Very appropriate comment after the bowtie kid.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

What percentage of Bucks fans have ever even heard of Rashad Vaughn? I've honestly never seen him play.

Does anybody else think Sam Dekker looks like an SS officer?


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks are trying a bold new strategy of only acquiring players who's surnames start with "V."


----------



## 29380

...


----------



## Basel

Dekker to the Rockets.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Jaren Grant is James Harden's B-side. He's a fantastic offensive player.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Sam Decker...a SF, why?

We already have Ariza and Brewer (provided he stays).

Was hoping for a PG. Unless Morey is doing something else...


----------



## Bogg

OneBadLT123 said:


> Sam Decker...a SF, why?
> 
> We already have Ariza and Brewer (provided he stays).


Ariza's getting salary-dumped in order to sign one of Aldridge/Love/Milsap


----------



## 29380

Wally Szczerbiak comp!


----------



## HB

He might actually be onto something with the Sczerbiak comparison. Dont know why the Rockets picked him though.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bogg said:


> Ariza's getting salary-dumped in order to sign one of Aldridge/Love/Milsap


Ugh, our best wing defender? I hope not.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614246745288142849


----------



## 29380

Knicks got a 1st for Tim Hardaway Jr.


----------



## HB

The Knicks have had a good draft


----------



## roux

This Goodman guy has been really awkward on the mic all night.


----------



## Basel

Delon Wright to the Raptors. @Porn Player


----------



## Bogg

Supposedly Boston's keeping Rozier. I don't know. I'm off to drink bourbon and shake my head for two hours. Have fun.


----------



## 29380

Most NBA ready player in the draft needs the ball though.


----------



## kbdullah

Rockets taking Dekker...I bet they love that they got a Parsons clone on a rookie deal


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614246745288142849


Thanks, I was waiting to hear that from Silver.... jerk


----------



## Jamel Irief

Lakers will be better than the Celtics next year again!


----------



## OneBadLT123

roux said:


> This Goodman guy has been really awkward on the mic all night.


I know right? Has to be his lisp or the way he talks. I cant pinpoint it


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614251801135710208


----------



## Drizzy

Not sure if already posted.

Lawson: "I'm going to Sacramento bro."

https://twitter.com/NBAWind/status/614238310299340801/video/1


----------



## R-Star

HB said:


> He was a second rounder lol and Jalen just compared him to Eric Bledsoe. I actually laughed out loud


Jalen spent all year saying Mudiay should be number one and then kept his mouth shut the whole time tonight. Guy is turning into every other talking head. Make predictions and then just ducks them when they don't pan out.


----------



## 29380

Flip got his man


----------



## Adam

Knicks fans celebring Hardaway booting :laugh:

Almost the Spurs pick. Always an interesting pick.


----------



## Basel

Jones. Bad omen for Delly?


----------



## Adam

LeBron totally made that pick himself :laugh:


----------



## Basel

Tyus Jones may be traded to the Wolves.


----------



## Basel

Basel said:


> Tyus Jones may be traded to the Wolves.



Confirmed.


----------



## R-Star

I wanted a god damn block buster trade.

Also, that guy running the smart board is a weird, awkward dude.


----------



## Basel

Did Silver call him Tarell?


----------



## Basel

Spurs will probably get a steal because they just always seem to.


----------



## R-Star

Do the Spurs fall into Harrell?

They love euro's. But doesn't this guy just scream Spurs?


----------



## NOFX22

Any word on the clippers buying a pick


----------



## FSH

That whole last 5 minutes was hilarious. ESPN praising the Cavs taking Jones talking about how Lebron wanted him so they took him and how he pretty much runs the team...Then the trade happens and ESPN has nfc what to say

Was amazing to watch the awkwardness


----------



## Basel

I have no idea who the Spurs just picked.


----------



## Basel

FSH said:


> That whole last 5 minutes was hilarious. ESPN praising the Cavs taking Jones talking about how Lebron wanted him so they took him and how he pretty much runs the team...Then the trade happens and ESPN has nfc what to say
> 
> Was amazing to watch the awkwardness



Ha, yup. They got ahead of themselves there.


----------



## Basel

Get a good pick here, Lakers.


----------



## Adam

DeAndre on the Lakers :drool:


----------



## 29380

Lakers finally drafted Larry Nance shame Jerry West was not there to do it.


----------



## Basel

Ender said:


> Lakers finally drafted Larry Nance shame Jerry West was not there to do it.



Tell me about him.


----------



## 29380

Basel said:


> Tell me about him.


Larry Nance's son that is similar to his father could be a decent player, second round talent.


----------



## Dissonance

Jamel Irief said:


> Thanks, I was waiting to hear that from Silver.... jerk


:werdum:


----------



## Basel

I don't know any more players remaining. Heard of Looney. That's about it.


----------



## Basel

Always happy for UCLA guys. Going to the defending champs has to be feel great.


----------



## R-Star

I always thought Silver sounded weird in NBA2K, but he sounds the exact same awkward tonight on draft night.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614266069323247616


----------



## R-Star

Looney is a high reward type of guy. Wouldn't be surprised if he was an All Rookie 2nd team guy.


----------



## Basel

So many people clowning on Jalen Rose for his comparisons tonight. :laugh:


----------



## ATLien

R-Star said:


> I always thought Silver sounded weird in NBA2K, but he sounds the exact same awkward tonight on draft night.


Wish he would just shake the player's hand. You aren't their bro


----------



## roux

ATLien said:


> Wish he would just shake the player's hand. You aren't their bro


Frank Kaminsky could be his bro


----------



## Bubbles

How is Jalen Rose on TV?


----------



## Basel

Bubbles said:


> How is Jalen Rose on TV?



Doesn't know a thing about most of these players, which is why people are clowning his comparisons: they make no sense.


----------



## Pelicans808

ATLien said:


> Wish he would just shake the player's hand. You aren't their bro


Still better than Roger Goodell bear hugging every player like they're his best friends.


----------



## ATLien

Terrible


----------



## 29380

Shooter


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> Frank Kaminsky could be his bro


He couldn't be mine, that no defense hack.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Doesn't know a thing about most of these players, which is why people are clowning his comparisons: they make no sense.


He tried way too hard to be a knoweldgeable guy and he's been exposed. 

He knows his **** on some stuff, but if you listen to him Porzingis is one of the worst players in the draft.


----------



## ATLien

The only ESPN guy I want to listen to is Fran, but they only let him talk about international players


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614275236725395456


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614275953204854784


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614277119171018752


----------



## hobojoe

I want the Magic to take J.P. Tokoto.


----------



## UD40

Happy Marcus Thornton is getting a chance. Scores in a handful of ways, great elevation on his jumper with a high release, lanky and athletic but is a defensive liability.


----------



## E.H. Munro

HB said:


> He was a second rounder lol and Jalen just compared him to Eric Bledsoe. I actually laughed out loud


In fairness he actually is a worse shooting Bledsoe.


----------



## Porn Player

Overall, a pretty terrific night for Toronto. 

Stat stuffing defensive PG with great size at 20. Trading GV (who had 1 year left on his deal) for a 1st rounder and Norman Powell was the type of impressive move I have come to expect from Masai. We cleared some cap space to allow for more movement in FA, obtained an exciting talent and got a 1st. Thumbs up. 

Powell and Wright should both get minutes next year.


----------



## Vermonster

The Celtics better have a plan to get Pierce and Love after last night...


----------



## E.H. Munro

Their plan, as always, is to keep their options open and wait for a chance to push their chips onto the table. In the short term I'd say that with Rozier in tow Bradley's on the market.


----------

